# R35 Cornering Masterclass - Sunday 29th July 2012



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Enjoyed the Performance Driver 'Track' Day and would like to progress to the next stage in the GTROC Driver Development Programme advancing your skills further? Or perhaps you're not getting the most from your track days, and would like to hone your performance driving skills in a safe and challenging environment? 

Our Cornering Masterclass held over one day at the world renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, provides you with the opportunity to unlock the secrets of fast safe consistent grip limit lap times. The group size is for a maximum of 6 owners.

Through presentations and demonstrations in our cars, and nurtured training sessions in your R35 our instructors will guide you through a structured, fun and exciting training experience, dissecting the cornering process to a professional level. Polarised training designed to galvanise the relationship between minimised driver input and vehicle stability, with presentations in advanced vehicle dynamics and motor industry exercises designed to challenge both you and your R35.

A full day experience for you and your car:

Professional in car tuition

Access to your favourite circuits

Professional motor industry training exercises

Lunch and refreshments throughout the day

Full emergency services on hand all day

Exclusive facilities

1 hours 40 mins driving time with your personal instructor

Price £395 per person

Payment will need to be paid in full by 31st May 2012 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 3% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the end of May. Note: this day is for a maximum of six people. 

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

1. mickv
2. sin - FULLY PAID
3. charles charlie
4. Grimblin Gibbon - FULLY PAID
5. Austin
6. Anders_R35

Reserves
1. CT17
2. stevie76

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED - FORMAT COPYRIGHT OF CAT DRIVER TRAINING LTD. AUGUST 2007
__________________


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Hi Jo

Please put me down for this - just need to check dates and then I'll confirm.
Thanks
mick


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

mickv said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Please put me down for this - just need to check dates and then I'll confirm.
> Thanks
> mick


:thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Jo,

Can you put me down please.

Neil westley.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Can you put me down please.
> 
> Neil westley.


:thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in for this one too, be a good weekend away.

Anders


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Well chaps :bowdown1::bowdown1:

2 hours 20 minutes ... beat last Saturday's record of 12 hours for the May date :runaway::runaway:

Looks like I might need to find another CM date.

Jo


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blimey, you have to be quick around here. :chuckle:

Please put me down as first reserve Jo.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeez that went fast....can you stick me down for place on next event.

Cheers.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

most needy cases first


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> most needy cases first


Good shout...thats me top of the list:thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll look for another date for you CT17, Stevie76 & Zed Ed ... Could you cope with a weekday, otherwise it is probably August for a weekend?

Jo


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ideally weekend for me but might be able to swing a weekday depending on when it would be.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Weekend really


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok I'll check with you on options - prob next week now.

Jo


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any day other than Monday or Friday for me.
Actually weekdays are probably better as it doesn't eat into family time.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> I'll look for another date for you CT17, Stevie76 & Zed Ed ... Could you cope with a weekday, otherwise it is probably August for a weekend?
> 
> Jo


I think you could do with adding Geetak to you list as well Jo :runaway:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arcam said:


> I think you could do with adding Geetak to you list as well Jo :runaway:


Some beans you want to spill ? opcorn:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Chris956 said:


> Some beans you want to spill ? opcorn:


Not so much bean, but grass and gravel, lol


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Not so much bean, but grass and gravel, lol


Oh dear - looked in the "bag of talent" to find it empty eh ? We`ve all been there I`m sure ! 

I hope its just pride that got damaged.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Arcam said:


> I think you could do with adding Geetak to you list as well Jo :runaway:


Geetak is abroad at the moment but can wholeheartedly agree with Arcam. He has the speed alright but physics and corners defy the optimum performance:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jo, my payment is driving through the ether as we speak, using constant arc steering input and threshold braking.

Should be with you in a jiffy.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Some beans you want to spill ? opcorn:


Hehe, couldn't possible say Chris


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

CC & Austin - monies safely received, thank you :thumbsup:

1. mickv
2. sin - FULLY PAID
3. charles charlie - FULLY PAID
4. Grimblin Gibbon - FULLY PAID
5. Austin - FULLY PAID
6. Anders_R35

Reserves
1. CT17
2. stevie76

Jo


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

If there is a second day planned can you put my name down as well?

Thanks


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

I will see if another can be arranged and let you know.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

sin .... someone's eyes are going to be even more famous now 

CAT Driver Training Gymkhana course how to be Ken Block | evo

Jo


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

R1Mark said:


> If there is a second day planned can you put my name down as well?
> 
> Thanks


+1 please Jo.

Thanks
Karl


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Karls said:


> +1 please Jo.
> 
> Thanks
> Karl


+2 also if another day is planned

Clive


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

I will come up with another date and post up in the next couple of weeks :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

CATDT said:


> sin .... someone's eyes are going to be even more famous now
> 
> CAT Driver Training Gymkhana course how to be Ken Block | evo
> 
> Jo


It's Katies claim to fame at the moment Jo, cant think of anybody that we know that doesn't know. 

You realise you are stuck with that picture for life


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

sin said:


> It's Katies claim to fame at the moment Jo, cant think of anybody that we know that doesn't know.
> 
> You realise you are stuck with that picture for life


I can think of worse ... You just have to look at the Evo pics to see some terrible ones 

The link will be used forever more, so it should definitely go on her CV :chuckle:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Mickv for your ££'s. Just Anders_R35 to go and then your confirmation packs will be sent out. 

1. mickv - FULLY PAID
2. sin - FULLY PAID
3. charles charlie - FULLY PAID
4. Grimblin Gibbon - FULLY PAID
5. Austin - FULLY PAID
6. Anders_R35

Reserves
1. CT17
2. stevie76

Jo


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

You might be waiting a while Jo. Anders has spent all his money on mods


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Anders for your deposit :thumbsup:

Confirmation packs for this event will be sent out to you this week. 

Any questions let me know 

1. mickv - FULLY PAID
2. sin - FULLY PAID
3. charles charlie - FULLY PAID
4. Grimblin Gibbon - FULLY PAID
5. Austin - FULLY PAID
6. Anders_R35 - DEPOSIT PAID

Reserves
1. CT17
2. stevie76

Jo


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Any news on a second date?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

R1Mark said:


> Any news on a second date?


Nearly there R1Mark, just need confirmation on something else and will then be able to advise. Hope to be able to do so by end of the week.

Kind regards
Jo


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd definitely be up for this if there's another date? I can do weekdays if needed 

Do they have facilities for wheelchair users btw?

Steve Rasberry :squintdan


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

SteveRaspberry said:


> I'd definitely be up for this if there's another date? I can do weekdays if needed
> 
> Do they have facilities for wheelchair users btw?
> 
> Steve Rasberry :squintdan


I've put your name on my list Steve and will let you know what the date is when set. & yes, Millbrook has briefing rooms with access ramps & disabled toilets we can access, so no problem 

Jo


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you :wavey:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this. Let's hope the weather holds, or at least that it stays dry.

I was wondering whether anyone was comtemplating staying over the night before somewhere around Millbrook. I've always driven it on the morning in the past, but might consider an overnight if there's interest. Having said that, the last one didn't turn out to well the next day due to a bad pint the night before. I won't make that mistake again, soI'll be on the mineral water, mostly.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Happy to drive up on Saturday and have just a few bevvies this time!

Any ideas?

Sin, you staying over?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Happy to drive up on Saturday and have just a few bevvies this time!
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sin, you staying over?


Andy, i'm torn or was torn. Always up for a bevvie pal u know me .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sin said:


> Andy, i'm torn or was torn. Always up for a bevvie pal u know me .


That's my boy!

I'll have a shufty tonight and PM you guys.

Dont think I'll be looking at that last place we stayed by the lake.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm staying at the Flitwick Manor on the Saturday night as I'm doing the Saturday CATDT aswell. I believe Anders is staying there also. Hopefully the weather is good.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

you cheeky monkies kept that quiet!

Sin+Mick, looks a bit of a dive for us, shall we risk it?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Flitwick Manor is OK - stayted there before a drift course that was aborted due to snow. I need to check what I've got on Saturday before comitting though.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

If you're booking the Flitwick Manor do it by phone and you'll get the CATDT discounted rate of £120 for dinner bed and breakfast compared to the regular £135 on their website. Should be a good weekend. Andy, I'll be heading back your way on Sunday evening to catch the overnight ferry home.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> you cheeky monkies kept that quiet!
> 
> Sin+Mick, looks a bit of a dive for us, shall we risk it?


I don't mind slumming it for one night mate.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

All booked for Saturday night B+B.

Meet you all in the bar?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Austin said:


> I'm staying at the Flitwick Manor on the Saturday night as I'm doing the Saturday CATDT aswell. I believe Anders is staying there also. Hopefully the weather is good.


Yeap, I'm staying there Sat night. Hope it stays dry for the weekend.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> All booked for Saturday night B+B.
> 
> Meet you all in the bar?


Good stuff. See you there.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Booked - i booked the dinner n all though. A mans gotta eat.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I just got B+B as I cant be sure what time I'll get there.

I'll see how my day goes and grab a plate of chips when I arrive...!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I'll see how my day goes and grab a plate of chips when I arrive...!


And some gin


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Well after all that I'm coming down on Sunday morning. Apparently we are out on Saturday night for an Olympic BBQ. So early start for me. Sorry chaps.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

mickv said:


> Well after all that I'm coming down on Sunday morning. Apparently we are out on Saturday night for an Olympic BBQ. So early start for me. Sorry chaps.


Shame that mick, see u sunday.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Apart from a slight lie in, Sunday morning was a fabulous ground hog day for us :runaway: The sight of 6 R35's lined up at Millbrook Security is one that makes you smile 

It felt like old friends had returned - wonderful to see you all and share another great day together. The weather was pretty kind to us considering it looked like surrounding villages were getting some big storms around Millbrook. 

Congratulations to the winners:

Driver of the Day = mickv
Consistency Challenge = charles charlie for 5 laps within 1.80 seconds of each other
Slidey Choc = double award to sin & AndersR35 :chuckle:

Trust you all had a safe and enjoyable journey home - and that Austin you made the boat in good time. 

Look forward to seeing you all again sometime soon :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jo, thank you to all you guys for a fabulous day.

Probably my favourite CATDT course so far as all Colin's instruction came together with the extra stuff he taught yesterday to add a lot of meat to the bones already learnt on other days.

The proof in that was the handling circuit. I'd always had trouble with 2 corners on there, but after going over braking techniques and vehicle dynamics, that circuit felt like home.

Awesome teaching, awesome day, awesome hosts, and what an awesome car our GTRs are.

Thanks again!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

What a cracking day that was! Thanks to the CATDT team. Once again, great instruction from Colin :bowdown1: that helped me no end and let me come away with a real sense of having learned something. It's all dropping into place now. Still lots to learn but that means more excuses for great days out!

I guess one-to-one instruction on a full trackday is next, but I do fancy doing the drift course again at some point....

Thanks Jo for oganising things brilliantly once again - tea and biscuits from the Boxter's boot whilst out on track was a particularly thoughtful touch

And finally, great to see CC, Austin and Anders again and to meet sin and Grimblin Gibbon for the first time. Great company that made it a day to remember.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

As everyone has said so far "What a brilliant day!"

And thanks once again to Colin, Jo and Paul for organising such a great day. :bowdown1:

Was nice that the rain held off as long as it did, only problem with that is that I now look like a beetroot this morning! :flame:

Nice to meet Austin, Mick and CC and to catch up with Sin and Anders again.

Now just need to put into practice all that was learned!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

As the others have said, what a great day. It built on what I had learnt on the Saturday so I had more confidence with the car. Nowhere near as fast as the others but I improved from where I had started from.

My favourite items were the left foot braking, single input steering and controlling understeer which all got easier as the day went on. The handling circuit has a few tricky sections but as lap after lap went by it became more relaxed and was addictive.

I just need to put everything into practice and build on what I have learnt.

Thanks again to Jo for looking after us, Colin for his technical expertise and Paul for his great tuition. You really are nice people and you have one of the best workplaces (read playground) going. :bowdown1:

Great to see Anders, Andy and Mick again and to meet Sin and Grimblin Gibbon. Anders, your exhaust flames were superb on the handling circuit and skidpan. 

I look forward to doing more with CATDT in the future.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Another fine day at The Hub

The only thing that out shone the training was the hospitality. Jo, Colin & Paul another fine day delivered with absolute precision.

Was great to meet some new faces, Austin, Anders & Mick and catch up some old ones CC & GG.

The day itself what can i say that hasn't been said, it's a great feeling learning how to do a new skill and quite enlightening to realise that you are nowhere near the level that you think you are.

I learnt on the handling circuit that its not all about power. Control and precision are far more important, especially on a small technical track. My first session was really scrappy. My second session on a lower boost setting gave me a few fractions of a seconds more time to think and plan further ahead, which in turn lead to quicker and smoother laps. On high boost my car is quicker than my brain (waits for smart comment from CC). 

Great day great company, see some of you at Bruntingthorpe in a fortnight.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sin, for your first real blast in a highly uprated GTR there'll be no smart comments from me!

That extra wallop of power takes some getting used to.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

A fantastic day out and good to meet some new faces. Great to know the car pops a flame 

I'm looking forward to using the new techniques at Silverston on 27th Aug.

Anders


----------

